# Got it home....just



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Picked up the Georgie Boy Landau 3402 yesterday and drove cross country for 150 miles of mostly B roads. What an initiation!!!! I felt more like a ships skipper than a driver as we sailed out of telford. 

Trying to keep to the left, the four massive leaf springs bounced up and down, left and right, expecially so after each drain cover that we went over. The wandering was not helped by the light steering that responded enthusiastically to my clenched fists, biceps triceps and buttocks. The first ten miles put us is mind of a bad crossing of the bay of Biscay. The earlier we saw an aproaching tractor, artic truck, or wide load, I found myself holding my breath for the entire approach and then breathing in again as we passed hoping than this might make us "thinner" and enable us to pass without incident. 

Sians excitement had quickly turned to terror at the sight of these speeding trucks heading straight for her in the "suicide seat", But then it happened.... After about 20 miles the muscles started relaxing and the enjoyment began. As I got the measure of her/him (not sure yet) the grin began and continued to grow to a full 101 inch smile. The whole family were now enjoying the ride, and whilst concentration had to remain at 100% the enjoyment level came up to meet it    

Until that is, I turned into our lane and were a hundred yards from home. We live a long way up a cambrian Hill and we chose the best access which meant travelling on a very narrow lane for about 300m downhill (seriously down) to the house. We had tested the access the day before with a 105 inch peice of 4by2 strapped to the bull bar of our landrover. We new it was going to be tight because the wood got scraped a couple of times but not this tight  . Travelling at 3 miles an hour or less we scraped a mud and stone wall on the right and the noise was horrible. We damaged the chrome cover of the front wheel, ( the one with the big protuding fake wheel nuts, Replacement cost?) and gouged the underneath of a front locker. There was "just" emough room but that meant that I had to stay exactly in the middle and I had missed the middle by two inches only but that was enough!!

We parked up and it was hard to just lock the door and leave it but it was very late and I wanted stiff drink and an early start. I got no work done today at all, I was "playing" (wifes words) in the RV from 5:30 this morning untill 9 this evening and I'm still discovering things such as buttons, switches and the like that I have no idea what function they perform. The more I play the bigger the smile, for instance the lounge slide is great, and the sofa and dinette moves out, but the bedroom slide goes out and takes three, full size wardrobes (yes three) with it , Now I could watch that slide out all day (I did) and still smile when its all the way out! There is just so much to play with.

The good news about the access is that I spoke to a local farmer today and this weekend he is going to use a digger to scrape six inches of mud and stone from each side of the lane which should give me the courage to get out the lane and go to our first ever MHF meet at Stratford.

We can't wait


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Jim and glad to hear that the only thing to get damaged was a wheel liner :lol: :lol: 
The wheel liners are stainless steel and are held on by some of the wheel nuts, so if it is not to bad maybe we can have a "play" at Stratford and try knocking it back into shape ( I'll try to remember to put my leather hammer into my toolbox), the alternative is to buy a new one and they are not cheap :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Looking forward to meeting you at Stratford and seeing your new bus.
Take care

Keith


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Jim,

We bought our first RV last August and your maiden voyage sounds so like ours it is untrue!

We were fortunate not to have a narrow lane to go down but we managed to find one similar to yours when we trusted tomtom to take us to Teversal at Nottinghamshire.

I played with our first RV for hours too. Lots of buttons and an enquiring mind will do that  

The wandering is part real and part size related. Due to the width you tend to fill any lane that you are in. So whereas in a car you can wander and remain in your lane, in the RV ANY wander will mean you will start to cross the white line. Hence the full on concentration needed.

We will be at Stratford too and we look forward to meeting you.

Regards
Bryan & Suzy


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Just a wheel cover ? You did well. Living proof that you can get a big RV round the roads of the UK. It's not the driving you have to worry about, it's the macerator.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well done Jim..

my experiences of wide loads, towing etc are limited, but my 120min roundtrip journey on A roads (at best) yesterday was white knuckle occasionally.. and never less that 100% concentration, but somehow , I relaxed when I could, put some US 80's rock on loud, and alone in my 259CM, old RV, i managed a smile in the sun 


As Webagents said, when you cross the line (feel the cats eyes) ...

John


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Now the adventure starts, probably won't get to Stratford but will look forward to seeing her (and you and the family) at Top End Farm in a couple of weeks


stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well done that man. I had one in the 80's and all the clenching I remember well. Now I just shut my eyes when things are coming at me. Saves all the worry.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

jimjam said:


>


Nice one Jimjam. Chuffed for yer 

It get's better and more relaxing with every drive. Before long, you suddenly think, "what's all the fuss about" and you realise that the rubish about RV's and UK roads is just that, rubish.  All it takes is care and consideration.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations mate ...  

The maiden voyage is the most exciting and memorable, the one you never forget.. it's certainly a steep learning curve..now the fun starts .. :lol: 

Bumps and scrapes are not inevitable but I think most of us have had them.. 

Good luck, hope to meet up some day .. :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well done Jim.

We live in a narrow private road and walkie talkies are a must for us.

Irina still doesn't understand I need her to stay on the right hand side so I can see her in my mirror and the gate post.

Now the smile thinghy, think we all do :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Jim Jam.......Nice post......I could feel your anguish.................we will have a look at your new beast at stratford.....(we are coming for the day)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New RV*

Hello

Good stuff...and a great opening post.

Russell


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Good stuff!!!! Very envious of your new addition......

When I picked up the HR I wasn't too worried about size having driven big "stuff" before. What did worry me was sticking the trailer and race car on the back which then made the whole outfit 53' long!!! My first trip like that was a little scary, but I haven't yet found anywhere I can't go with the trailer on. The benefit is that when the trailer is off the RV feels really short!! It's all relative and you soon get used to it. What you don't get used to are the bemused looks on the faces of other motorists.....

Enjoy!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim congrats on new RV, a good story my first drive was a bit less eventful, in fact nothing happened at all  I have driven about 12,000 now and it does get easier but I still have some white knuckle moments.  

If you want to remove the wheel trims, two of the s/s nut covers have a groove in them, these are the ones which have the captive nuts in them which screw on to the ends of the wheel studs. Somewhere if you are lucky in your lockers you will find the "T" bar with a fabricated socket on the end, this fits the covers. You may find them tight but they will undo with a bit of brute force.

Olley


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim

Congratulations on getting it, do you need a replacement wheel liner? It so Automates are the best guys I would guess, unless Linda (stateside tuning ) does singles

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> Congratulations on getting it, do you need a replacement wheel liner? It so Automates are the best guys I would guess, unless Linda (stateside tuning ) does singles
> 
> ...


Usually only available in sets I'm afraid and as Keith pointed out - very expensive 

I can make enquiries for you , either drop me a PM with details or pop along for a chat at Stratford. :wink:

Congratulations on a very good choice of RV by the way!


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

we had air bags put on our old landau the best money we ever spent
it was like driving a different bus

steve


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Jim, congratulations on your new acquisition. How did you find Travelworld in your dealings with them and the delivery/handover? 

I definitely related to your description of the clenched everything for the first few miles. I already have a lot of experience of driving quite a wide LHD vehicle, but on my collection trip from Telford I found that my jaw became quite stiff from clenching my teeth for the first 20 minutes or so, until I was able to relax a bit more (and mine was only 95" wide  ) Anyway you got it home safely (the last few yards don't count) and you'll find the second journey a lot easier. 

When are you off to for your first shakedown cruise?


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Jim Congratulations

I know how you felt when you picked your RV up from Travelworld as we picked ours up yesterday The first 20 mins were frightening we had to go and put fuel in her £200 lighter we set off for Newark silly Tom Tom thought that it would send us on a slight detour mind you peter got used to driving her. Landed up going through Nottingham Centre I was in the suiside seat moving when any large veichle was approaching us. We too are finding our way around all the switches and gadgits that she has got going through all the information that came with her. We took camcorder with us to record the hand over just in case we forgot how something worked . Guess what we didn't use it so   it will be trial and error.
Enjoy her/him we are going to enjoy ours.

Peter and Joan


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Congratulations on getting the RV. Your story, as others have said seems identical to most of ours!

I got hit by a bus and lost my mirror, then in reversing at home it dropped and went into the wall, made a big hole in the awning which I replaced a couple of weeks ago courtesy of Linda at Stateside.

Gripping the steering wheel sounds so familiar! I was eventually able to put my eyes back in their sockets and relax enough to look out of the door mirrors, this is how I drive the Winnie now.

Look forward to meeting up with you soon, but Spain and a nice villa calls so will not be at Stratford.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Look forward to meeting up with you soon, but Spain and a nice villa calls so will not be at Stratford.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris
Meeting up with a bunch of really nice people in RV's, sat in a field in Stratford.... or..... Being in a villa in some hot and dusty country.....
Turncoat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith

Ps enjoy it mate and have a safe trip......


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Keith,

This was the trip that we where going in the RV and friends in their Caravan. To pick up a dog they found last year - long story!

However, somehow everyone else decided that we would rent a villa instead!!!" Damn!!!

Everyone else packed last week, just finished mine in 30 minutes!!

See you soon.

Chris


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

ARGGGHHHH!!!! 8O 

Oh Jim, I'm scared now!

Our RV will be arriving in Southampton in time for the summer hols, and I've only just got used to driving a Renault Scenic!

Great story, but if someone so experienced was chewing his nails down to the elbows I think I'm going to be a pool of jelly by the time I've got it home (Darling Hubby will be used to driving it, having delivered it to the port Stateside, but UK insurance so far doesn't like his Yank licence, so I'm currently The Driver)

Nevertheless, I'm excited for you and look forward to joining in the grinning and playing with switches, if not the sheer panic and grating of tortured metal bits :wink: 

Hope to see you at a meet somewhere in the summer hols (I'll be the one surrounded by small-and-pinks)

Fay


----------

